# This time next week.



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Excitement is building...... we have the ferry booked for 15th Feb - Dover to Calais £34.20 (just missed the 'special offer' £20 crossings) via SeaFrance.

As is usual for us, we'll be using Aires for our trip down to Spain and the ones we expect to stop at are:

Le Portel
Honfleur
Neuille Pont Pierre
Nersac
Mimizan Plage
St Jean de Luz

Then, a bit of a trek down to Daimuz, south of Valencia, to a beach side wild camping spot. Its a long drive but, the recently opened free motorway Autovia Mudejar will take care of a lot of miles.

The Aires have been chosen because they mostly have EHU and the possibility of water (if not turned off because of frost).

We're not in any particular hurry but it would be nice to leave the cold weather behind as soon as possible! so if we get some good days en route we may stay around a bit to make the most of it.

The beauty of motorhoming eh?..... No definate plans - just a direction! And with Aires there are no booking commitments either.

Along the way we'll be looking for McDonalds and the like for free wi-fi (not the burgers!) so we can update our blog and generally keep in touch.

We'll be out of the UK until August so hope to see or meet some of you on the way.....


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Wishing you a great and safe trip!
Oh, and it's just started snowing here again :roll: 

Happy adventuring


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*Neilmac travels*

Have a great time; safe travels and sunny days.
Regards PamH


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Hezbez said:


> Wishing you a great and safe trip!
> Oh, and it's just started snowing here again :roll:
> 
> Happy adventuring


Thanks Hezbez  . Started snowing here as well today :roll:



Bella said:


> Have a great time; safe travels and sunny days.
> Regards PamH


Thanks Pam  Fingers crossed for that sun....


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Bon voyage Neil we set off March 8th so maybe see you on road we have some of those Aires marked off, as you say at the moment, changes daily  Have a good time regards M&T


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Safe journey and enjoy every minute. I'll be following you on the website, full of envy !

G


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

mygalnme said:


> Bon voyage Neil we set off March 8th so maybe see you on road we have some of those Aires marked off, as you say at the moment, changes daily  Have a good time regards M&T


Hope to see you 

Apart from Neuille Pont Pierre and St Jean de Luz we've used those aires before so we know what's what when we get to them. :wink:



Grizzly said:


> Safe journey and enjoy every minute. I'll be following you on the website, full of envy !
> 
> G


Thanks Grizzly  We will enjoy EVERY minute :wink:


----------

